
The Edge Computing Opportunity: It’s Not What You Think - adspedia
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-workers-serverless-week/?a
======
jrott
The compliance argument is an interesting one and I see that being a big issue
going forward.

The issue is that your database is still probably not running at the edge.
That seems to be the bigger issue for most data privacy laws especially if you
are using a microservices architecture and actually have $TEXAS databases with
customer data in them.

